# New Christmas present=awesome



## finsnfeathers (Apr 21, 2009)

Didn't kill anything but did learn a little had a great day in the woods trying to call in my first coyote on my very first try had one come to my new spitfire call with a blackjack on it came in running in and if I didn't know better looked like he would have tried to eat it no shots though he was there and gone before we knew it maybe tommrow new day.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

finsnfeathers said:


> Didn't kill anything but did learn a little had a great day in the woods trying to call in my first coyote on my very first try had one come to my new spitfire call with a blackjack on it came in running in and if I didn't know better looked like he would have tried to eat it no shots though he was there and gone before we knew it maybe tommrow new day.


Lol. Cool! Your hooked now! My first set I ever did with my old spitfire we had a gray fox suppised us by popping out 10ft in front of us! My buddy had his shotgun laying over his shins and was laying back like he was in a lazy boy chair. I seen it first but thought it was a barn cat until I flicked my gun light on (17hmr). Let's just say all we could muster was this look on our faces:yikes:.:lol:


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Thats all it takes is one close encounter and your hooked.


----------



## finsnfeathers (Apr 21, 2009)

You both are right I can't wait till tomorrow morning. Already thinking about I could have a better gun better caller better scope better camo better spot to sit turn off the black jack or leave it on set it closer to me all that kind of stuff [email protected]$#*&^ awesome yes I am hooked


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Now unless your spot is just that good. Prepare to be driven crazy going 10-20 stands before another sighting lol.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Filthyoter said:


> Now unless your spot is just that good. Prepare to be driven crazy going 10-20 stands before another sighting lol.


True! I'm on my second year of calling and still haven't gotten one yet:lol:


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Copper15 said:


> True! I'm on my second year of calling and still haven't gotten one yet:lol:


If coyote hunting was about killing i would have been done trying after year 1 haha. It's the challenge and the mystery of the coyote that keeps me going after those frustrating fur balls.


----------



## bowdrie (Jun 6, 2007)

finsnfeathers said:


> Didn't kill anything but did learn a little had a great day in the woods trying to call in my first coyote on my very first try had one come to my new spitfire call with a blackjack on it came in running in and if I didn't know better looked like he would have tried to eat it no shots though he was there and gone before we knew it maybe tommrow new day.


That's what they do to get you hooked. Something about newbies smelling like dinner I guess. Did the same thing nearly twenty years ago and still hooked on this sport. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks so easy on YouTube :lol: :lol:


----------



## finsnfeathers (Apr 21, 2009)

Update we did see 1 more coyote tonight 300 yards and straight downwind needless to say he didn't come in oh well always tomorrow did have a bobcat behind us tonight no shots though great weekend though yes I ADDICATTED! !!!


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the big leages. Lol. Hang in there copper took me 3 years to get my first. The hardest part of coyote hunting is to not get complacent on those dry stretches because you need to be ready for when those opportunities come. NOTHING worse than going a long time without seeing something than blowing it cause you were day dreaming. Every mistake bothers me just as much right this second as it did when it first happend. No better hunter than a predator caller!


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Escanaba_Predator said:


> Welcome to the big leages. Lol. Hang in there copper took me 3 years to get my first. The hardest part of coyote hunting is to not get complacent on those dry stretches because you need to be ready for when those opportunities come. NOTHING worse than going a long time without seeing something than blowing it cause you were day dreaming. Every mistake bothers me just as much right this second as it did when it first happend. No better hunter than a predator caller!


Thanks. Mapes has told me it took him 4 years before he got his first. I've called in several coyotes and 1 red fox since but have terrible luck being able to nail one. I've only missed one (around a 300yd shot with a 22-250) but have had them come from areas I wasn't prepared to shoot and one came in within 30yds but it ran in between a house and me the whole time it closed the +300yd gap on flat ground. Fr3db3ar and Mapes have been giving me a ton of tips and recently I've been added to Overdrive Outdoors as a Field Staff Member. I'm sure I'll be learning a ton more from them.


----------

